# 2016 chevy cruze limited fog light kit



## Dpayn127 (Apr 29, 2016)

So I got the 2016 Cruz limited and it didn't come with the fog lights. I was looking at GM 95248415 on Amazon but I am not sure if they will fit. Can anyone point me to the right fog light kit. Possibly one with the dlr's as well.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Dpayn127 said:


> So I got the 2016 Cruz limited and it didn't come with the fog lights. I was looking at GM 95248415 on Amazon but I am not sure if they will fit. Can anyone point me to the right fog light kit. Possibly one with the dlr's as well.


The part you specified won't fit your 2016 Limited. The 2015 and 2016 Limited have a new front bumper design with LED DRLs. From what I remember reading around here when the 2015's started coming out, there is no option from the dealer to order fog lights for your 2015 or 2016 Limited. The fog light and LED DRL are one entire assembly and if it were possible to order them, I imagine it would be very expensive just for wanting fog lights on your car.

As for ordering them elsewhere, you may be able to find the assembly somewhere eventually but as for having it programmed to work on your 2016 Limited, I am not sure. You'd have to speak to your dealer about that.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I noticed you posted the same thing in both generations. A 2016 Limited is a Gen 1. The two threads should probably be merged/deleted or otherwise sorted out. (This post can be discarded in the process.)


----------

